# Were these rods a good deal?



## ITGuy (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello all.

Found a couple of rods with no price tag laying in the corner of a small local shop. So I bought a couple rods not knowing if they were any good. Bought them for $15 each and bought two. (all they had) Both are Spinning Rods.

Both are Stafford Stimulator, IM7 Graphite, 6ft 6in, Med-Hvy 10-20LB Test, Lure 1/4-1oz Model # ST-ST-S661MH, 1 Piece

Has anyone used these before? They seem nice quality and was worth the gamble. I did google them and found some similar from $59 to $119.

If anyone has had good, bad luck, or know anything about these please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 22, 2011)

I have never heard of them before. For $15 though if they are less than what you wanted they would make great backups in case of issues. They would work for guests or kids to use as well as those tims when you might not want to risk ruining a higher priced rod. I have found some off brand rods to be great though and would have grabbed them in a heartbeat myself!


----------



## ITGuy (Apr 22, 2011)

I figured at $15 I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Apr 23, 2011)

For $15 you can't go too far wrong, I've had bargain equipment that I have really liked and some more expensive stuff I didn't. I got a free Shimano rod once that was amazing.....on the first day fishing It broke in 2 places at exactly the same time. It went from a 1 piece rod to a 3 piece rod :shock:


----------



## ITGuy (May 6, 2011)

So far these are working nicely. I have only used them a couple of times and caught a handful of small fish on them, but think they are a winner for the price.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 6, 2011)

usualy when i find a deal like this i love the rod or reel and i want to buy another and find out they quit making it!!!! :roll:


----------



## Butthead (May 6, 2011)

Stafford may be a very small local rod maker.

I agree with everyone else that for $15, you really can't go too wrong.


----------



## fender66 (May 8, 2011)

> I agree with everyone else that for $15, you really can't go too wrong.



+1


----------



## ITGuy (May 13, 2011)

Been using them a bit. Seem pretty nice for what I paid. I have a Falcon Moxie 2000 reel on one and I enjoy the reel and the rod. Decent set up that only cost me less than $40. Really liking the Falcon Moxie reel. Purchased it for $29.99 with 15% off. For a cheep reel it feels good.


----------

